# Pixie has lost her mucus plug!



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

Day 61 and Pixie has lost her mucus plug!!!

I'm betting babies arrive tonight. She's doing a great deal of tummy licking but not much around her genitals, if I'm honest I don't think she can reach she's so big! 

I havn't actually seen her nesting yet either but now the plugs gone I don't want it to be too long, is it 48 hours I've got before the risk of infection increases?

Just thought I'd keep you all in the know!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck hope it all goes well, do keep us posted as to when they arrive.xxxxx_


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck hope all go's well.


----------



## fine (Sep 22, 2011)

LittleTyke said:


> Day 61 and Pixie has lost her mucus plug!!!
> 
> I'm betting babies arrive tonight. She's doing a great deal of tummy licking but not much around her genitals, if I'm honest I don't think she can reach she's so big!
> 
> ...


hi ! littletyke ! good luck !

your friend :fine


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_any news ,,_


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

No kittens yet  

I hate waiting like this! Hopefully tonight then...


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

missie had hers 4 days after her plug! hope you don't have to wait too long


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

Still no kittens.

Been to vet today as concerned about risk of infection after losing her plug.

He internally examined her and her cervix is still very tightly closed so very little chance of infection :thumbup:

Temp is low though which it wasn't yesterday so maybe tonight is the night! (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, finger toes and all 8 paws crossed here for you.


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

No sign of babies yet


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope she has them soon for you x


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

Was sure it would be last night, she was chirruping at me all night, getting in and out of her box, scratching around, walking around and doing everything possible to keep me awake! My reward? No kittens yet!


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

hope you have had some movement.... fingers crossed for you


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Any kitten's yet?


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, day 65 and nothing! She's been very vocal all day though so I'm just hoping for tonight! Babies have been having a good wriggle tonight so at least someone's enjoying themselves as me and poor Pixie aren't!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck - I hope its tonight, I have been checking this thread everyday! Don't forget the pics either


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

I love kittens. We have just, at last, found homes for our remaining 4 rescue kittens, 2 ginger ( Fred and Ginger) and 2 black ones (Veyron and Zonda).

We got too attached to them!

Would love more kittens but my OH would go mad.

Good luck with your new arrivals, and don't forget piccies


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm very pleased to announce (at last!) the arrival of Pixie's litter. We have four little girls, 3 silver tabbies 1 black silver smoke. 

Kitty 1: 112g
Kitty 2: 108g
Kitty 3: 141g (!!!)
Kitty 4: 102g

So far so good, Mama cat has eaten and seems very content. Picts to follow when there's better light (only a lamp in here to keep it nice and calm for her)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay!!!! Congrats to Pixie and to you xxxxx


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant news!!!


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats Fab news,
well done Pixie.

hope all is well good luck


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hooray! I've been checking this thread several times a day, wondering what is up with Pixie and those kittens who seemed so reluctant to make their grand entrance into the world.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Huge congrats. They sound beautiful!! 4 girls wow!!

Be nice to see photos...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Congratulation to both you and Pixie, i look forward to pictures of your gorgeous kittens

A x


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news :thumbup:

Congratulations to Pixie and to you  xx


----------

